# EDD DEBIT CARD EXPRESS MAIL is Free?



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

Yesterday I was approved and paid For PUA. how ever I did not have an actual EDD bofa debit card and They told me it would take 7-10 business days to recieve it.. So i called BOFA and told them i cant wait the 7-10 business days and asked if there was any way to expedite my card to me. She told me that they can express mail it too me and it will be here in 2-3 business days. Also she said its normally its a $10 fee but the fee is being waived due to Covid 19.. As if this day cant get any better! The number I called was 866-692-9374.. Keep pressing 0# then choose selection for lost card to get a love person... Again this is just for those who cant wait that long.


----------



## Foober_Lyftz (Dec 25, 2015)

CaliBestDriver said:


> Yesterday I was approved and paid For PUA. how ever I did not have an actual EDD bofa debit card and They told me it would take 7-10 business days to recieve it.. So i called BOFA and told them i cant wait the 7-10 business days and asked if there was any way to expedite my card to me. She told me that they can express mail it too me and it will be here in 2-3 business days. Also she said its normally its a $10 fee but the fee is being waived due to Covid 19.. As if this day cant get any better! The number I called was 866-692-9374.. Keep pressing 0# then choose selection for lost card to get a love person... Again this is just for those who cant wait that long.


interesting. I heard it was 4-7 days not 7-10 business days. So bofa already had you in their system? Seems awfully quick to have it all in 1 day. Especially the way things have gone up to this point!


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

Yes my the original card was mailed out last night at 9pm.. My new express delivery card will be sent out today she said it will be delivered UPS not the post office..


----------



## Foober_Lyftz (Dec 25, 2015)

CaliBestDriver said:


> Yes my the original card was mailed out last night at 9pm.. My new express delivery card will be sent out today she said it will be delivered UPS not the post office..


Are you a bofa customer for banking?


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

Anybody who rec'd EDD is porbably a bofa customer now!:
-----Bank of America (bofa) is vendor-of-choice for the most state unemployment fund payments that are paid-out via electronic pay card. 
Only way to withdraw cash with No Fees is to use bofa atm. No fees for use as debit card.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The debit card is mailed FREE. And one does not need a relationship with BofA.


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

Foober_Lyftz said:


> Are you a bofa customer for banking?


All EDD recipients have BOFA accounts it's the only initial way to get paid unless you chose to recieve your money through snail mail checks


----------



## Foober_Lyftz (Dec 25, 2015)

CaliBestDriver said:


> All EDD recipients have BOFA accounts it's the only initial way to get paid unless you chose to recieve your money through snail mail checks


I realize that but I called and they said they couldn't do shit for me. I bank with chase thats why I asked if it may have been a courtesy extended to you because you bank with bofa&#128161;&#128161;&#128161;


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

Foober_Lyftz said:


> I realize that but I called and they said they couldn't do shit for me. I bank with chase thats why I asked if it may have been a courtesy extended to you because you bank with bofa&#128161;&#128161;&#128161;


No i dont bank with them at all other than this EDD.. Once your account has been paid. You call BOFA you mus call the edd dibit card bofa department and select the lost card option..


----------



## Foober_Lyftz (Dec 25, 2015)

CaliBestDriver said:


> No i dont bank with them at all other than this EDD.. Once your account has been paid. You call BOFA you mus call the edd dibit card bofa department and select the lost card option..


i called the exact number you posted, guy said he couldnt help but he did say it was 3-5 days instead of the potentially brutal 7-10 days. He said I should have mine by wed


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2020)

CaliBestDriver said:


> Yesterday I was approved and paid For PUA. how ever I did not have an actual EDD bofa debit card and They told me it would take 7-10 business days to recieve it.. So i called BOFA and told them i cant wait the 7-10 business days and asked if there was any way to expedite my card to me. She told me that they can express mail it too me and it will be here in 2-3 business days. Also she said its normally its a $10 fee but the fee is being waived due to Covid 19.. As if this day cant get any better! The number I called was 866-692-9374.. Keep pressing 0# then choose selection for lost card to get a love person... Again this is just for those who cant wait that long.


When did you receive your Edd debit card



[email protected] said:


> When did you receive your Edd debit card, did you receive the next day or was it two or three days


----------



## Basketball 9to5 (Jun 21, 2020)

CaliBestDriver said:


> Yesterday I was approved and paid For PUA. how ever I did not have an actual EDD bofa debit card and They told me it would take 7-10 business days to recieve it.. So i called BOFA and told them i cant wait the 7-10 business days and asked if there was any way to expedite my card to me. She told me that they can express mail it too me and it will be here in 2-3 business days. Also she said its normally its a $10 fee but the fee is being waived due to Covid 19.. As if this day cant get any better! The number I called was 866-692-9374.. Keep pressing 0# then choose selection for lost card to get a love person... Again this is just for those who cant wait that long.


Please transfer your funds into your personal account asap .get the funds transferred over..massive fraud going on and in the event they freeze your account you will have your money in your personal account..350,000 people accounts are frozen mine included as of today...


----------

